# Jeremy Clarkson's BMW 535i SE Review



## SandNs new 528 (May 7, 2008)

The Guru has spoken - all is well in Bimmerland:thumbup:


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

haha nice. i wanna watch a video on him driving it


----------

